# Texas holey rock



## carlosc (Oct 22, 2009)

whats the best place to buy them cheap and shipped?
I live in Utah if that helps.

Carlos


----------



## BryanR73 (Mar 1, 2006)

I purchased all of mine from EBay. Some sellers there do charge alot for the rock or shipping but it you look around you can find some good deals. :thumb:


----------



## tmds3 (Jan 14, 2010)

might try www .texasholeyrocksdotcom


----------



## bfisher88 (Dec 13, 2009)

Where in Utah are you at? I may be able to guide you somewhere. PM me if you need.


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 12, 2008)

I went on eBay about 4 months ago lookingfor some and I saw some hundreds of items but lately there it's real bad. I think it might have to do with the cold they don't want to go in the water to get the rocks lol.


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 12, 2008)

I went on eBay about 4 months ago lookingfor some and I saw some hundreds of items but lately there it's real bad. I think it might have to do with the cold they don't want to go in the water to get the rocks lol.


----------



## Cichlidaevid (Jul 27, 2009)

tomfoolery said:


> I went on eBay about 4 months ago lookingfor some and I saw some hundreds of items but lately there it's real bad. I think it might have to do with the cold they don't want to go in the water to get the rocks lol.


Texas Holey rock is not normally collected in the water. It is found on land.


----------



## speakerguy (May 19, 2004)

Yep, comes right out of the ground here. I used to live in Austin and It is dirt cheap at the landscaping supply, but it's not cleaned up and bright white like you get at the fish store. Lots of brown and orange and stuff.

http://mrdata.usgs.gov/sgmc/tx.html

The blue in the map is limestone, and a lots of it is "holey" rock.


----------



## JennKS (Jul 12, 2009)

carlosc said:


> whats the best place to buy them cheap and shipped?
> I live in Utah if that helps.
> 
> Carlos


I got mine from ebay, very cheap. You have to be diligent in checking everyday and looking for the right price. I stay away from the expensive sellers. Mine was also free shipping, I don't think I paid more than 6-8 bucks for the one I have.


----------

